# Inverter Generator



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw an ad of this inverter generator, rated at 2000 Watts and it comes with PUSH BUTTON STARTER....but yet only $567.

http://www.adventurerv.net/powerhouse-2000-watt-inverter-generator-ph2100pri-p-28999.html?utm_source=AdventureRV&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=June_30_2012Sale

Has anyone used this particular make and model? how is its performance?

Thanks


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> I saw an ad of this inverter generator, rated at 2000 Watts and it comes with PUSH BUTTON STARTER....but yet only $567.
> 
> http://www.adventurerv.net/powerhouse-2000-watt-inverter-generator-ph2100pri-p-28999.html?utm_source=AdventureRV&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=June_30_2012Sale
> 
> ...


I don't know what camper you have but take a look at this link. The Yamaha is the way to go if it is in your budget. I can run the AC and make a cup of coffee at the same time in my 23RS with my Yamaha. You may not be able to do all that you want with that inverter. The Yamaha is really quite also.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34639&pid=425170&st=0&#entry425170


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> I saw an ad of this inverter generator, rated at 2000 Watts and it comes with PUSH BUTTON STARTER....but yet only $567.
> 
> http://www.adventurerv.net/powerhouse-2000-watt-inverter-generator-ph2100pri-p-28999.html?utm_source=AdventureRV&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=June_30_2012Sale
> 
> ...


I don't know what camper you have but take a look at this link. The Yamaha is the way to go if it is in your budget. I can run the AC and make a cup of coffee at the same time in my 23RS with my Yamaha. You may not be able to do all that you want with that inverter. The Yamaha is really quite also.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34639&pid=425170&st=0&#entry425170
[/quote]

I already have that Yamaha 2400IS, which does not have the electric start feature. I paid $1,200 for it and that's why I wonder about this 2000W performance, which has electric start and can be parallel connected. My 2400IS is capable to run the 13,500 BTU a/c after I installed the soft start kit into the a/c, but it does not consistently run the microwave in tandem with the a/c.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> I saw an ad of this inverter generator, rated at 2000 Watts and it comes with PUSH BUTTON STARTER....but yet only $567.
> 
> http://www.adventurerv.net/powerhouse-2000-watt-inverter-generator-ph2100pri-p-28999.html?utm_source=AdventureRV&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=June_30_2012Sale
> 
> ...


I don't know what camper you have but take a look at this link. The Yamaha is the way to go if it is in your budget. I can run the AC and make a cup of coffee at the same time in my 23RS with my Yamaha. You may not be able to do all that you want with that inverter. The Yamaha is really quite also.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34639&pid=425170&st=0&#entry425170
[/quote]

I already have that Yamaha 2400IS, which does not have the electric start feature. I paid $1,200 for it and that's why I wonder about this 2000W performance, which has electric start and can be parallel connected. My 2400IS is capable to run the 13,500 BTU a/c after I installed the soft start kit into the a/c, but it does not consistently run the microwave in tandem with the a/c.
[/quote]

There are a couple of other forums that have reviewed the Power House series. While they have Honda, Yamaha and other major manufacturers type of engine, they are clones. They seem to get decent reviews, but like most Chinese stuff, replacement parts can be a problem and some have said rubber and plastic parts aren't as durable. Outside of that, they seem to do the job and a few people like to have them on hand as a backup or loaners.

I am looking hard at the Yamaha EF2400isHC (that's how I found this thread), might even buy one today . It sounds like it should work to run the A/C on our for those short over nights in Wal-Mart or Cracker Barrel. It would pull double duty as a power source for our circulation pump and blower for our outdoor wood stove should there be a power outage in the winter.

I bought a Chinese, gas powered, four wheeler for my son one year. After dealing with the short life of batteries, tires that leaked air through the tire itself, fuel tank that leaked form day one and thin metal tubing for the frame. I, personally, have a hard time considering another Chinese power product. We ended up buying a used Yamaha and Polaris four wheelers and when the kids out grow them, we can get what we paid by reselling them.


----------

